# Convincing my parents



## Iflip4fun (Dec 23, 2012)

So I have wanted a hedgehog for years, since about 2nd grade when I saw one for the very first time. It has shown up on my birthday and Christmas wish lists for a few years as well. However my parents haven't gotten me one . I found a breeder near by and have read just about every article on hhc, and I think I know my stuff pretty well. Does anyone have any advice for convincing my parents to let me get one?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Bring your mother or father to the breeders "just" to show them the hedgies and handle them. Show how cute they are and, depending on your age, how responsible you are and will be in taking care of this animal. They are not "throw away" animals. It's a big responsibility and they may feel you are not ready for it and they don't want to end up taking care of the animal.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't think that persuading a parent that clearly doesn't want the animal is a good idea. In the end, you will look to them if you run out of money for bet bills- and believe me, they can be sudden and expensive. We never thought that we would have to shell out two grand for a surgery for a pet, but it was my grandmother that paid for it. A parent that does not want the animal is less likely to pay for its bills should anything go wrong, and unless you have at least a thousand in savings, I'd stick it out until you can afford it all yourself. I see too many families dumping off reptiles at my store because there were unforeseen costs that the parents did not want to pay.

I would say- save up and let them know that the money is for vet bills and a hedgehog. You can always get one when you move out, anyway. It's hard to get pets once you reach high school because you don't know what you're going to be doing or if you can take them with you if you happen to go to college or get an apartment. I'm assuming that you're high school age, or near that. I think you'd rather be fully prepared, then try to convince them to allow a hedgehog in the house, with the money that you already physically have.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It may sound kind of cheesy, but I believe a couple other users on this forum and my friend have all had it work for them - make a powerpoint going over the basics of hedgehog care (food, housing, heating, toys, and veterinary care), the costs involved, how you plan to manage a hedgehog with school and/or work, and whether you plan to save or earn money to help cover the costs of the hedgehog, supplies, and a vet care fund. Putting the time and effort into making the powerpoint and asking them to sit down and listen to you go over it might help show them that a) you're serious about it and b) you know what you're getting into and what to expect. 

And please, make sure you do NOT understate the costs of a hedgehog to them, especially if you're planning on having them pay for things, or for them to cover vet costs. Exotic vets are usually more expensive, medical emergencies can be expensive, and proper supplies can be expensive too (fleece liners, a good, safe, and quiet wheel, a safe cage that's big enough, etc.). You don't want to find out that they'll balk at vet costs right when your hedgehog's life is in danger. We've seen that happen a few times on here with younger owners who are sharing costs with their parents or depending on parents to cover vet bills.

Though it may suck, do keep in mind that they may just not want to have an animal in the house (or more animals, if you guys already have some). They may not want to help cover costs or worry about it. Unfortunately, that happens, and there won't be much you can do it about it except hang on to your hedgie love until you've moved out and can afford one on your own. Good luck though, and I hope they listen!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

All great points Lilysmommy.


----------



## boxerdoglover567 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> It may sound kind of cheesy, but I believe a couple other users on this forum and my friend have all had it work for them - make a powerpoint going over the basics of hedgehog care (food, housing, heating, toys, and veterinary care), the costs involved, how you plan to manage a hedgehog with school and/or work, and whether you plan to save or earn money to help cover the costs of the hedgehog, supplies, and a vet care fund. Putting the time and effort into making the powerpoint and asking them to sit down and listen to you go over it might help show them that a) you're serious about it and b) you know what you're getting into and what to expect.
> 
> And please, make sure you do NOT understate the costs of a hedgehog to them, especially if you're planning on having them pay for things, or for them to cover vet costs. Exotic vets are usually more expensive, medical emergencies can be expensive, and proper supplies can be expensive too (fleece liners, a good, safe, and quiet wheel, a safe cage that's big enough, etc.). You don't want to find out that they'll balk at vet costs right when your hedgehog's life is in danger. We've seen that happen a few times on here with younger owners who are sharing costs with their parents or depending on parents to cover vet bills.
> 
> Though it may suck, do keep in mind that they may just not want to have an animal in the house (or more animals, if you guys already have some). They may not want to help cover costs or worry about it. Unfortunately, that happens, and there won't be much you can do it about it except hang on to your hedgie love until you've moved out and can afford one on your own. Good luck though, and I hope they listen!


Yes,I think this is a very good idea. Show them that you are willing to bring this animal into your life.  Good Luck :!:


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

When I was asking my parents if I could have one my father decided that to take the opportunity to treat me like i wass 10 (I'm 21). I was going to have the money but just wanted him to front the money so I could get the one I wanted. He basically waited until I stopped driving him nuts about it. I told him everything I knew about them and showed him this site so he would know if I needed help I had somewhere to go and then I left it alone. I set up a payment plan with him and next thing I knew I got Prim!

Present your information. Ask why they haven't considered getting one for you before. Maybe they don't realize how very serious you are. But dont drive them nuts.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> It may sound kind of cheesy, but I believe a couple other users on this forum and my friend have all had it work for them - make a powerpoint going over the basics of hedgehog care (food, housing, heating, toys, and veterinary care), the costs involved, how you plan to manage a hedgehog with school and/or work, and whether you plan to save or earn money to help cover the costs of the hedgehog, supplies, and a vet care fund. Putting the time and effort into making the powerpoint and asking them to sit down and listen to you go over it might help show them that a) you're serious about it and b) you know what you're getting into and what to expect.
> 
> And please, make sure you do NOT understate the costs of a hedgehog to them, especially if you're planning on having them pay for things, or for them to cover vet costs. Exotic vets are usually more expensive, medical emergencies can be expensive, and proper supplies can be expensive too (fleece liners, a good, safe, and quiet wheel, a safe cage that's big enough, etc.). You don't want to find out that they'll balk at vet costs right when your hedgehog's life is in danger. We've seen that happen a few times on here with younger owners who are sharing costs with their parents or depending on parents to cover vet bills.


I used a PowerPoint to convince my parents about a hedgehog. I took all the information that I had (all of it from this site,) and made a different slide for each topic. i.e., food, cost, care, ect. I ended up with like 20 slides :lol: But that's because I tend to overwrite. When your parents see that you have taken the time to gather information and put it into a presentation of sorts, they will know that you are willing to take this seriously. I made a deal with my parents that I would take total responsibility of her besides food cost and things. So I clean the cage, feed her, play with her, bathe her, and all the other things. Hedgehogs are pets that have a higher responsibility level, but maybe if you can prove to your parents you are ready and prepared, then they might consider getting a hedgehog. Good luck!


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck,

I fell for my best friends hedgehog when I was 9, it was sad because the hedgehog was from a pet store and had an inexperienced owner, didn't survive the the year.

Early 1990's, pre computers and experienced veterinarians even rarer.
So my parents judged the animal as a bad choice for a pet, I got a very nice dutch rabbit instead, she lived 14 years.

I just got one for myself, It's been a month, she's quite an interesting critter.

So here is the thing, you should really consider if you want a nocturnal animal, it will keep you up at night, it will affect your sleep pattern.
So school? Work? Night life out?

Again good luck.


----------



## cinnicotsucre (Dec 21, 2012)

hey! so I had just the same problem! I wanted a hedgie for about five years(since I was 9), and no matter how hard i begged, my mom would not allow it! ok, so when i started this, i was only nine, so i am glad that my mom didn't give in then, because i wouldn't have been able to take really good care of him. I kept up this begging until I was 11, and then i figured out that i should think of what problems my mom had with the idea. so, I talked to her about why she didn't want me to have one, and she told me that she hated rodents, didnt want to be responsible for another animal(we have two cats, a bird and a dog), she didn't want the whole house to smell, and she didn't think that it would fit our lifestyle. so this is what I did. first of all, i told my mom that hedgies are not rodents. I told her that they wouldn't stink like rodents if i clean the cage, i figures out how it would fit our lifestlye perfectly, and i started taking on more responsibility around the house. so now she understood that all those problems didn't exist any more. she still said no. I wrote a five page 'paper' on all basic hedgie stuff, and every thing that we will need, how much every thing will cost, how much the hedgehog will cost per year, etc. i gave this to my mom, about six ago. she was a bit more convinced...she said that she couldnt deny me of this after i had been working on it for THREE YEARS! but she said that i could get one, and that she would pay for the hedgehog if i payed for every thing else. My mom wont let me get a job, and i dont get any allowance, so I just worked really hard to save the money my mom gave me to go out to lunch from school on fridays, and after a while, I had about $300. i addded my bday money from my whole life onto this, and I had $100 extra. my mom bought sucre for me in september. i know that this is long, but i just wanted to tell you what i did because it worked really well for me! so pretty much you should just find out what problems your parents have, solve them, show them that you have done your research, and ADD UP THE PRICES! it really helps to show a couple options and choose the less expensive one, and tell them about it! for example, i chose a c&c cage because they are cheaper and bigger then the cages that were available to me. this shows your parents that you are responsible, and aren't just looking for the easy way out! if all else fails, tell them that you will pay for it, but if you dont have enough, DO NOT save money on being cheap about it. buy what you need, and asked for the rest for your bday. i hope that this helped and that you get your hedgie! oh ya! and it also depends on how old you are..say your hedgie lives 6 years. will you be gone at university or moved out somewhere that you cant have your hedgehog? your parents probably dont want to be left with their kids animal. if you have a younger sibling, make the hedgie their pet to. that is what i did with my sister. he is our hedgehog, so if he lives for more then four years(i hope he does), my little sister will just take over! GOOD LUCK and i really hope that this helps you out!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

As far as them keeping you up at night.. I really don't have that problem, and Prim sleeps in my room. I have a noise machine app on my phone and her wheel is pretty quiet. Like I said before, I'm 21, so I have a night life. I have a boyfriend. I have school and work. I take her with me most places in the day and she even has a separate cage complete with food bowls and a wheel at my boyfriends house. That way if we go out, I just put her in the cage at his house with food and water, turn out the lights and go have fun. Not to mention my parents are willing to just turn the light off for me if I am not home and she is still there. I just text them around 9pm and ask them to turn it off. No big deal. But if your parents aren't willing to do that you can easily put your light on a timer and everything. So going out isn't a problem.

As for the being nocturnal thing... it's not a big deal. Either keep your hedgies cage in another room or learn to adapt. Like I said, I use a noise machine and if I need a light on while it's her "night time" I just throw a blanket over her cage. No biggie .

Good luck!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Getting a good wheel (shoutout to Carolina Storm Wheels) can really impact whether they keep you up or not. 
Vet bills and basic set up can be expensive... if the hog is $250, a "decent" sized pet store cage can run you close to $100, a CSW about $35 after shipping, food can run about $40 for two different bags for mixes, bowls, substrate, etc.. it can add up fast. 
Make sure that your parents are aware that they're not simply a "throw away" pet (not like any is...) and that vet visits are necessary.


----------



## Hedgies<3 (Dec 2, 2012)

I convinced my parents to let me get a hedgehog, and now I am getting mine on Jan. 15! The powerpoint idea is great in getting them to agree. You might also want to go over where you will put the cage, how you will maintain heat, etc. They might tell you no at first but tell them about all of the research you have done and they might consider it.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

When I wanted a parrot. I bought the cage from a bird show and put it in my room with a colored cardboard picture of the type of parrot I wanted sitting on a perch. I let my mom get used to the idea for about 6 months before I finally got the parrot. At that time, he cost $1000. A black headed caique - which was rare 14 years ago. :roll:


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

momIImany that's rather crafty lol. Wow $1000! A hedgie must have seemed like chump change


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, especially since I traded all my hermit crabs, all the supplies, shells, and their 55 gallon tank for her. He made out monetary - I made out with affection and a whole lot of loving. :lol:


----------

